# Z01.419



## tracylc10 (May 24, 2017)

Is there an age range on dx code Z01.419?  I don't see anything stating that there is, but it is being denied for a 19 year old pt and we are being told by the insurance that this code is for 21 and over.

Thank you.


----------



## Cmama12 (May 28, 2017)

Not per se, but I'm guessing the issue is probably because the age of first Pap/pelvic exam is usually 21


----------



## tracylc10 (Jun 1, 2017)

Unless they are sexually active.  What code should be used for someone under 21 having a pap?


----------

